# Installed LED's this weekend



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

I just installed my new LED's (all the U/V Blacklight color) that i ordered from superbrightleds.com. Install went pretty easy overall thanks to the forum and ls1gto.com too. I must say, for like $30, this is such a cool mod. I dont have any pictures yet but it feels like i am in a club when i am in the car at night, lol. arty:


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

efitzgerald1231 said:


> I just installed my new LED's (all the U/V Blacklight color) that i ordered from superbrightleds.com. Install went pretty easy overall thanks to the forum and ls1gto.com too. I must say, for like $30, this is such a cool mod. I dont have any pictures yet but it feels like i am in a club when i am in the car at night, lol. arty:


What, Like, "Cash Cab"?:lol:


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

efitzgerald1231 said:


> I just installed my new LED's (all the U/V Blacklight color) that i ordered from superbrightleds.com. Install went pretty easy overall thanks to the forum and ls1gto.com too. I must say, for like $30, this is such a cool mod. I dont have any pictures yet but it feels like i am in a club when i am in the car at night, lol. arty:


don't you mean in "da club"? Now you just have to get some dubs


----------



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

my fault, that it what i meant, and as for the rims, i am thinking of going with something around a 30inch, no dubs for me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Leds*

Just did all mine in our red/red 06'.....red leds of course.....the reading lamps are really good...
kicks06 
Dallas, Ga.
2006 Red/Red 06', MN6
18" WHEELS



efitzgerald1231 said:


> I just installed my new LED's (all the U/V Blacklight color) that i ordered from superbrightleds.com. Install went pretty easy overall thanks to the forum and ls1gto.com too. I must say, for like $30, this is such a cool mod. I dont have any pictures yet but it feels like i am in a club when i am in the car at night, lol. arty:


----------

